# CAAD9 or CAAD10



## thercman (Oct 13, 2009)

Some of you may know that I have been eagerly wanting a bike for a while now. After riding many bikes I decided that bang for the buck and performance lies with a CAAD9 4. With that said the CAAD10 is forth coming. I spoke with a LBS and with exception of the 200g overall weight difference and a stiffer head tube the bikes have identical geometry and components. With that said I do lke the red on the CAAD9 and the CAAD10 will be white on black and black on white. (not a fan of those colors) Do you guys believe the newer designed head tube will be worth the wait? If I get the CAAD9 I will still be able to get in a couple months of riding....


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Plainly, I don't think you're missing out on the CAAD 10, especially if you're getting the CAAD 9 on discount or something. On paper it'd seem better, but you can't ever point that out as a excuse/reason of your riding performance. If anything, it will feel different, and you'd have to test ride both to know what ends up feeling better.


----------



## thercman (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree that they probably will ride different. The dealer was saying that he will discount the 9 which will bring it down to the lower price of the 10. So the savings will be pretty good. Since I like the way the 9 rides I would hate to wait for the 10 and not like it as much and then not be able to get a 9..... I just talked myself into the 9....  I like the color, the price is good, I'll just order it tomorrow and not look back.... Well, accept to make sure my wife isn't going to club over the head for spending the money.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

thercman said:


> I agree that they probably will ride different. The dealer was saying that he will discount the 9 which will bring it down to the lower price of the 10. So the savings will be pretty good. Since I like the way the 9 rides I would hate to wait for the 10 and not like it as much and then not be able to get a 9..... I just talked myself into the 9....  I like the color, the price is good, I'll just order it tomorrow and not look back.... Well, accept to make sure my wife isn't going to club over the head for spending the money.


I'm saying this with total sincerity: the most important real-life difference between those two frames - to you, me and probably everyone else including pros - is the color. You're making the right decision in buying the color you like, I would even say that if it weren't cheaper.


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

Gp for the 9. If you like the color more than the 10, you will most likely be more happy to ride it.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

the new one is going to be a better product 

unless you're getting the 9 for a good discount vs the 10, there's really not much of an argument for the 9

if you can have a better bike, for the same $$$ it'd be silly to buy the inferior version


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

roscoe said:


> ...the inferior version


on paper.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

It would depend on the group for me. If the 9 is cheaper and has a better group...I'd go with the 9. Frame probably wouldn't mean too much to me.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Ventruck said:


> on paper.


yes, I'm sure the engineering team made great efforts to ensure the 9 wouldn't be dethroned as the bestest bike ever made


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

roscoe said:


> yes, I'm sure the engineering team made great efforts to ensure the 9 wouldn't be dethroned as the bestest bike ever made


well it definitely hasn't become an automatically-lesser (proven) bike than currently stands. 

Don't take it as if I think the 10's improvements are excessive, but you can't actually take away from the 9 at all in the real world and consider it "inferior". I don't recall there being actual rider demands for it to be stiffer or lighter. Good for marketing, and perhaps a difference can be felt for some riders, but it will never decide the outcome of a race.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Camilo said:


> I'm saying this with total sincerity: the most important real-life difference between those two frames - to you, me and probably everyone else including pros - is the color. You're making the right decision in buying the color you like, I would even say that if it weren't cheaper.


how in the world do you know that?

The people that have ridden them say they ride completely differently.

Chad


----------



## thercman (Oct 13, 2009)

Interesting conversation going on here.

From what was told to me the discounted 9 will be about the same price as what the 10 will sell for. So price isn't a deal breaker. I guess what I am curious to know is that the newer style head tubes on recent bikes such as the upcoming 10 are supposedly stiffer therefore creating a more responsive bike especially in the corners. My question is how much? Is this a difference it would take seasoned rider to determine? If so then it is probably not be worth waiting around for. At least for me. The 200 grams in weight savings while nice is also not a deal breaker for me..... The other major issue is that if I wait for the 10 then I have nothing to ride from now until January and their is also the possibility after riding the 10 I don't like it..... Shrug


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

the guys here have some good points about the bike not being completely different, it's not as if you're going to average an extra 2mph due to having a caad10 vs a caad9

but you could also argue that you're not going to be noticeably faster on any caad than you'd be on a $700 sora equipped bike 

what version of the caad are you looking at? if you're looking at the 4(rival) version, the components will be the same on the 9vs10, but if you're looking at the 5(105) version, you may end up with the "old" 105 vs the "new" 105 on the caad10 

I just don't like the idea of not getting a discount on the caad9, seems like if the price is the same that you're getting more for your money with a caad10 (although not riding for a few months is also bad, but depending on where you live the riding season may be over soon anyways with cold/rain/darkness)


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

Derf said:


> Gp for the 9. If you like the color more than the 10, you will most likely be more happy to ride it.



this, and as the 10's are coming out, getting a deal on the 9 will be quite a bit easier. also, find out where your c'dale demo truck is. ours was in socal yesterday.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

2cflyr said:


> this, and as the 10's are coming out, getting a deal on the 9 will be quite a bit easier. also, find out where your c'dale demo truck is. ours was in socal yesterday.


if you can find a 9 that is once the 10's are out.

Chad


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

I think I read somewhere, maybe even this forum that someone rode a pre-production CAAD 10 for a while and was not impressed with it. At the same time he said that that CAAD 9 was a great frame. Also CAAD 10 does not the same curved seat stays as CAAD 9.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The CAAD10 has the "SAVE" seat stays similar to the ones on the Synapse.


----------



## nnewton123 (Oct 13, 2004)

I went with the 9! Trying to support the US economy.... and 200 grams on the frame doesn't mean too much to me since I'll be using this as a (hopefully) super stiff crit bike. I'd rather ride it now and I can lose well over 200 grams by the time the 10 comes out.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

nnewton123 said:


> I went with the 9! Trying to support the US economy.... and 200 grams on the frame doesn't mean too much to me since I'll be using this as a (hopefully) super stiff crit bike. I'd rather ride it now and I can lose well over 200 grams by the time the 10 comes out.


it's a little late to save the US economy with the 9, the factory's being closed down if you bought your bike or not

actually besides me being a cheapskate, the CAAD production moving away was probably the second reason I didn't buy one
(I know the frame I bought was made overseas, I thought a US made product would have been nice but I wasn't going to buy a CAAD based on "made in the USA" when they're closing up shop)


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

The CAAD9 4 is the total package. I don't think you made the wrong decision at all. Better to buy a bike that you know is right for you and get in some valuable riding time rather than waiting around for a '10 which may not be as good as you'd hoped.

On the other hand, if you figure out that you'd rather have the '10, I'll gladly take the '9 off your hands :biggrin5:


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Nimitz said:


> how in the world do you know that?
> 
> The people that have ridden them say they ride completely differently.
> 
> Chad


Well sure. But for most people, pretty bike that rides well >>> ugly bike that rides amazingly.

I like having a pretty bike, it's nice to look at, and I ride it more. This is true for almost everyone, whether they admit it or not.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Unless you are comparing an Alluminum over a Carbon Frame I think theres no significant diffrence between the two alluminum frames off course Cannondale will push the newer model. get the CAAD 9 and start riding. Slap some Sram components, Carbon handlebars, and high end wheels so that way you can minimize some of the high end frequency vibrations typical in an alluminum frame plus cut down on the weight.

We are talking about two alloy frames right? 

MidwestPlaya


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Midwest Playa said:


> Unless you are comparing an Alluminum over a Carbon Frame I think theres no significant diffrence between the two alluminum frames off course Cannondale will push the newer model. get the CAAD 9 and start riding. Slap some Sram components, Carbon handlebars, and high end wheels so that way you can minimize some of the high end frequency vibrations typical in an alluminum frame plus cut down on the weight.
> 
> We are talking about two alloy frames right?
> 
> MidwestPlaya


Aluminum is for racing engine parts, transmission cases, and beer cans... 
Seriously though I think you made the right choice buying the 9.


----------



## thercman (Oct 13, 2009)

So yeah I think the CAAD 9 will be a great bike.... I talked to the dealer today and he is checking on a set of Rol wheels for me. The bike with a set of 1550 gram wheels weighs in at a touch over 17lbs minus peddles. Not bad....


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought I'd bump this thread back to life.

last october I bought a Rival CAAD10.
It had been a long time since I had a Cdale road bike.
I came off of a Fondriest with 404's and record... blah blah blah.

so it was 10/11 when the '12s were coming out when I picked up a '10 CAAD10.
In stock form, it was easy for me to adjust things to my fit.
I rode it once for about 40 miles, then did Levi's Gran Fond on it.

since then I've got about 4,000 miles on the bike, with a wide range of rides, from doubles to a few crapy road rides, etc...
I haven't owned a car for about 8 years now, put in anywhere between 10-20,000 miles/yr
I also ride a custom Hunter 29er, and a Surly Big Dummy.

I've since given my Fondriest to another buddy, and the CAAD10 goes between Ksyrium Elites, Williams 30x or System 58's. FSA compact bars, and an Antares saddle... blah blah blah.


one of my buddies is considering getting into cycling and to be honest, I have no idea how differently a CAAD9 ride compared to the CAAD10.

so my question is... does the CAAD10 ride different from the CAAD9, and if so, how?

supposedly he knows of a CAAD9 with a triple and Sora, new for $675. I'm wondering what that bike would be like.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Caad 9*

I am building up this new CAAD 9 frame with Sram Red "green" shifters and rear derailleur and Red "black" brakes, white Deda bar/stem/seat post. Have everything but the wheelset. I probably will go with the Hed Ardennes SL's.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

is that a standard BB30?


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

It's BB30.....


----------

